# Need some help with wiring point motors



## Eliczo (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello, 

Recently come back to my model railway and moved to point motors as the last electrical thing to do.

But I cant find clarification on which way round things are...

I'm using a Peco Pl-11 Side Mounted Turnout Motor with a Peco PL-26 All back Passing Contact switch. And I know that the black wire from the motor goes directly into the switch, with the green directly going into the power supply and then the red goes to the switch and then back out to the power. But the problem I have on the switch its got 2 contacts together on one side and a single one on the other side, I can't tell which way round they are meant to go into...

And lastly I'm using a Gaugemaster Combi for the power, and its got the 2 accessories slots free, should I be putting one seperate wire into each?

And to just to help I want to use 3 point motors and keep the rest of my points manual for ease of access.

Can you advise?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Peco PL-10 under table motors on my turnouts.

However, I did some research on the web. It turns out
that Peco uses the GREEN wire on PL-11 as Common.

So your switches would have the RED and BLACK each going
to a coil on the motor. You would need to connect the middle
contacts on the PL 26 switches to one terminal of your source, and the
GREEN wire from the PL-11 to the other source terminal.
The PL-26 is essentially a single pole double throw middle
off toggle switch.

If you Google the PL-11 there are a number of sites that may
be of help.

Don


----------

